# Another Person with a slow computer



## JenRen (Aug 12, 2003)

Help! This poor old winMe has gotten horribly sluggish and I don't know why, except I appear to have a lot of running processes all the time. I cleaned, scan disk'd, defragged, Ad-Aware'd, Spybot Searched and CleanUp!'d...

I've spent the day reading other posts for slow computers and it seems that each one has to be dealt with individually, so here's my HiJack This log. Can one of you gurus out there pity a poor old lady with a poor old machine...both of which are slowing down too much? Thanks in advance.

WindowsME
Gateway Pentium 4
640mb RAM

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 2:30:56 AM, on 7/5/2006
Platform: Windows ME (Win9x 4.90.3000)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v5.51 SP2 (5.51.4807.2300)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\MCVSRTE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\AOL\TOPSPEED\2.0\AOLTSMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KB918547\KB918547.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KB891711\KB891711.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\AOL\TOPSPEED\2.0\AOLTPSPD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RESTORE\STMGR.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\MCVSSHLD.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\MCVSESCN.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE.COM\AGENT\MCAGENT.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MICROSOFT HARDWARE\KEYBOARD\TYPE32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\AOL\ACS\AOLACSD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SPOOL32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\DESKTOP\HIJACKTHIS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE

O2 - BHO: Yahoo! Toolbar Helper - {02478D38-C3F9-4EFB-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\COMPANION\INSTALLS\CPN\YT.DLL
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! IE Services Button - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\COMMON\YIESRVC.DLL (file missing)
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADOBE\ACROBAT 6.0\READER\ACTIVEX\ACROIEHELPER.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: McAfee VirusScan - {BA52B914-B692-46c4-B683-905236F6F655} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\MCVSSHL.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: i&Won Co-Pilot - {CA0B9B71-C2AF-11D3-B376-0800460222F0} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\IWON\IWONBAR\1.BIN\IWONBAR.DLL (file missing)
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VirusScan Online] "C:\PROGRA~1\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\mcvsshld.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCUpdateExe] C:\PROGRA~1\MCAFEE.COM\AGENT\MCUPDATE.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCAgentExe] C:\PROGRA~1\MCAFEE.COM\AGENT\McAgent.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VSOCheckTask] "C:\PROGRA~1\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\MCMNHDLR.EXE" /checktask
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IntelliType] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Hardware\Keyboard\type32.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HostManager] C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\1116736800\ee\AOLSoftware.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [*StateMgr] C:\WINDOWS\System\Restore\StateMgr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [McVsRte] C:\PROGRA~1\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\mcvsrte.exe /embedding
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [AOL TopSpeedMonitor] C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\TopSpeed\2.0\aoltsmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [KB918547] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KB918547\KB918547.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [KB891711] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KB891711\KB891711.EXE
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AOL Fast Start] "C:\PROGRAM FILES\AMERICA ONLINE 9.0\AOL.EXE" -b
O8 - Extra context menu item: &AOL Toolbar search - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\AOL TOOLBAR\TOOLBAR.DLL/SEARCH.HTML
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Yahoo! Search - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsrch.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Dictionary - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycdict.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Maps - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycmap.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &SMS - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsms.htm
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\MSMSGS.EXE
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: MSN Messenger Service - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\MSMSGS.EXE
O9 - Extra button: Yahoo! Services - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\COMMON\YIESRVC.DLL (file missing)
O16 - DPF: {3CC943C7-3C99-11D4-8135-0050041A5144} (RunExeActiveX.UserControl1) - file://C:\Program Files\Gateway\HelpSpot\RunExeActiveX.CAB
O16 - DPF: {4ED9DDF0-7479-4BBE-9335-5A1EDB1D8A21} (McAfee.com Operating System Class) - https://objects.aol.com/mcafee/molbin/shared/mcinsctl/en-us/4,0,0,83/mcinsctl.cab
O16 - DPF: {BCC0FF27-31D9-4614-A68E-C18E1ADA4389} (DwnldGroupMgr Class) - https://objects.aol.com/mcafee/molbin/shared/mcgdmgr/en-us/1,0,0,20/McGDMgr.cab
O16 - DPF: {0E5F0222-96B9-11D3-8997-00104BD12D94} (PCPitstop Utility) - http://support.gateway.com/support/profiler/PCPitStop.CAB
O16 - DPF: {70522FA0-4656-11D5-B0E9-0050DAC24E8F} - http://cc.iwon.com/ct/pm3/iWonPMSetup_12_1,0,2,5.exe
O16 - DPF: {D7A26469-0C01-4718-AE0D-5CE83F8B0D17} (CDDM98 Object) - https://netservices.verizon.net/portal/verizon/passwdchg/activex/DSLControl98.cab
O16 - DPF: {93CEA8A4-6059-4E0B-ADDD-73848153DD5E} (CWebLaunchCtl Object) - http://support.gateway.com/eSupport/static/weblaunch/weblaunch.cab
O16 - DPF: {0A5FD7C5-A45C-49FC-ADB5-9952547D5715} (Creative Software AutoUpdate) - http://www.creative.com/su/ocx/15015/CTSUEng.cab
O16 - DPF: {F6ACF75C-C32C-447B-9BEF-46B766368D29} (Creative Software AutoUpdate Support Package) - http://www.creative.com/su/ocx/15014/CTPID.cab
O16 - DPF: {97BB6657-DC7F-4489-9067-51FAB9D8857E} (CWebLaunchCtl Object) - http://support.gateway.com/eSupport/static/weblaunch/weblaunch2.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://www.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (YInstStarter Class) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {4A3CF76B-EC7A-405D-A67D-8DC6B52AB35B} (QDiagAOLCCUpdateObj Class) - http://aolcc.aol.com/computercheckup/qdiagcc.cab
O16 - DPF: {C915801D-6F00-49CD-8A9A-8DE5C11ADDC1} (Pixami Drag/Drop Upload UI Control) - http://www.photoworks.com/pixami/DragDropUploader.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\VxD\MSTCP: Domain = aoldsl.net


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2006)

a little advice

get rid of MCAFFE antivirus.....it is not very good.

install AVAST antivirus.....or NOD32.

they are the two best anti malware programs.


----------



## JenRen (Aug 12, 2003)

Thanks for the reply. I've used McAfee for years without a problem. AOL includes it now. I was hoping that there may be something else I can do, get rid of, to speed this machine back up before I resort to replacing McAfee or AOL 9.0SE.

My mouse sometimes seems jerky or sticky. I can hear the CPU gurgling, clicking, (whatever) as I try to open anything from the desktop. My husband and I both use it...he mostly for sweepstaking and free poker games - yes, I clean out the spyware frequently because of his sites - and I use it primarily for word processing, and reading emails. Do I need all processes that automatically run? Can I find out if there is something else running in the background? Cntl>alt>delete only shows AOL-SE and AOL software, McVsescn, MCAgent, McVsrte, Explorer, systray, and now it has Type 32, which seems to be associated with the AOL.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Click Start - Run, type in MSCONFIG, then click OK - "Startup" tab. Remove the checkmark from

*KB918547* KB918547.EXE

*KB891711* KB891711.EXE

Click Apply - OK, then restart. When the "selective startup" warning window appears during restart, ignore the message. Place a checkmark in it, then click OK.

*AOL TopSpeedMonitor* aoltsmon.exe

supposedly works as an web accelerator for those who are using AOL and are on 56K dial-up. Personally, I'd uncheck and disable this one too.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Open the

*C:\WINDOWS\Temp

C:\Temp*

folders, then delete all files and folders from inside both *Temp* folders.

(Note: Not all computers have a C:\Temp folder)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Go into *Display* in the Control Panel(or right-click an empty space in the desktop, then click Properties). Click the Settings tab, change the color palette from 32-bit true color to 16-bit high color, then apply and accept the change.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## JenRen (Aug 12, 2003)

Thanks Flavalle. I unchecked KB918547 KB918547.EXE and KB891711 KB891711.EXE. When the computer restarted, it did not respond properly and seemed to "hang up." I tapped cntl>alt>del, and the window indicated "<unknown>[not responding]" so I tapped the End Task button. Then it still wouldn't work, so another cntl>alt>del showed "Explorer [Not responding]" and "Msgrv32[Not Responding]." Neither Shut Down, End Task nor several cntl>alt>del taps would restart the computer. Nor would cancel or restart. I had to manually power down, wait, then power back up.

I let the automatic scandisk run due to "improper shutdown," with no problem. The desktop icons came back up quickly, but then the error message that "Some components of Active Shield are either missing or might not have been installed properly. Please reinstall Active Shield..."

I haven't seen that error message in a long time! So I simply restarted the computer again (from the Start>Shut Down button). The desktop icons appeared, slowly, and the "Selective Dialog Box" popped up as it was supposed to. I clicked OK and everything finally seemed to be working...slowly, but working. Since I had a couple of items in the Recycle Bin, I clicked it to open. It was so slow. Then I attempted to empty the bin and nothing happened! I refreshed the desktop, clicked on the Recycle Bin again and it overimprinted the window already open...both windows showing Recycle Bin. The [new] Bin was empty, so I closed it, and the first image finally disappeared, too. Strange.

I clicked on My Computer and it, too, was slower than molasses opening. I clicked Local Disk (C and found TEMP. There was only one file there, ar40eng, which apparently is a Package for the Web Stub, a read-only file. I deleted it.

Windows\Temporary files contained only those from this date since I have already used the "CleanUp!" program a couple of times. I deleted them anyway. I have noticed that each and every icon takes a little time to show up, and the computer is groaning as if it doesn't really want to search for things (Kind of like I feel!).

My Display is already on 16-bit high color. It took a long time for the AOL window to appear this time. Nothing has sped up the system yet. Any other suggestions?


----------



## JenRen (Aug 12, 2003)

sorry, I don't know how the happy face appeared in the body of my text. I certainly don't FEEL happy!


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Put the checkmark back in

*KB918547* KB918547.EXE

apply the change, then restart. I don't think it'll make any difference, but see if it does.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Did you go into C:\WINDOWS and delete everything from inside the TEMP folder there?

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I'm fairly sure that *ar40eng* is from a very old 4.0 version of Adobe Acrobat Reader.

You might check the Add/Remove Programs list in the Control Panel and uninstall any old, outdated, useless programs in there, then go into the C:\PROGRAM FILES folder and delete any leftover folders to those programs.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## JenRen (Aug 12, 2003)

Thanks again, flavelle. I re-checked KB918547 KB918547.EXE, and you're right, it doesn't make much difference. Yes, I have cleaned out the WINDOWS Temp files, too. I ran BeLarc Advisor and see that I have several copies of several programs...many must be old and outdated. I've been worried that if I do an update to a program, such as Adobe Acrobat, then the old and the update need to be kept. Apparently not, huh? Of course, those duplicate programs have been in the computer for a long time without the current slow-down of operations. However, I will, over the next week (I'll be out of town), try to determine which programs I can safely delete from my WinME. I'll check back here while on the road and look for more suggestions. 

Thanks again!


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

When you get a chance, open the Add/Remove Programs window and write down the entire list of programs, just as you see them listed. You can ignore the Windows hotfixes and updates. Post the list here and then we'll go from there.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

If I recall, 6.0.4 or 6.0.5 is the most current version of Adobe Reader for Windows 98/98SE and Windows ME.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## JenRen (Aug 12, 2003)

Thanks, flavallee. I'm back now, and have looked at the Add/Remove Programs list. Boy! Has it ever grown! Some things I downloaded in an attempt to save or back up my files before reinstalling the entire WindowsMe OS (which I ultimately didn't have to do), and have never used (DeepBurner, Panda Active Scan, Easy Burning); others look like AOL's and Adobe's add-ons! Help! Here's the very extensive list:

Adeptec DirectCD
Adeptec Easy CD Creator 4
Ad-Aware SE Personal
Adobe Acrobat - Reader 6.0.2 Update
Adobe Acrobat 4.0
Adobe Acrobat and Reader 6.0.3 Update
Adobe Acrobat and Reader 6.0.4 Update
Adobe Acrobat and Reader 6.0.5 Update
Adobe Atmosphere Player for Acrobat and Adobe Reader
Adobe Download Manager (Remove Only)
Adobe Reader 6.0.1
America Online (Choose which version to remove)
AOL Coach Version 1.0 (Build 20020131.1)
AOL Coach Version 2.0 (Build 20041026.5 en)
AOL Connectivity Services
AOL Deskbar
AOL Spyware Protection
AOL Toolbar
AOL Uninstaller
AOL You've Got Pictures Screensaver
Belarc Advisor 6.1
Canon S300
CleanUp!
Co-Pilot-Iwon
Creative PCI Audio Drivers
DeepBurner v1.6.0.198
Easy Burning (Remove Only)
Gateway Ink Monitor
Hijack This 1.99.1
Internet Explorer Q891781
Intertrust Music Pack Manager
iWon Prize Machine
Java 2 Runtime Environment, SE v1.4.2_11
Macromedia Flash Player 8
Macromedia Shockwave Player
McAfee Security Center
Microsoft Backup
Microsoft Data Access Components KB870669
Microsoft IntelliType Pro 2.2
Microsoft Internet Explorer 5.5 SP2 and Internet Tools
Microsoft Office 97, Professional Edition
Microsoft Outlook Express 5
Microsoft Picture It! Publishing 2001
Microsoft Word 2000 SR-1
Microsoft Works 2001 Setup Launcher
Microsoft Works 6.0
Microsoft Works Suite Add-in for Microsoft Word
MSN Messenger Service 2.2
MSXML 4.0 SP2 Parser and SDK
MusicMatch Jukebox
Nvidia Display Driver
OneTouch Version 3.0
Outlook Express Q823353
Panda ActiveScan
PaperPort 7.01
PC-Doctor for Windows
Phone Tools
PS/2 Millenium Keyboard
Quicktime
RealPlayer
ScopeCam Driver Installer
Shockwave
Shogun Total War
Spybot-Search & Destroy
Sudoku
TaxCut 2004
Tiger Woods 99 PGA TOUR Golf
Ulead Photo Express 3.0 Player
Verizon Online
Viewpoint Media Player
Windows Millenium Edition KB891711 Update
Windows Millenium Edition Q823559 Update
Yahoo! Install Manager
Yahoo! Internet Mail
Yahoo! Messenger
Yahoo! Toolbar

There's an awfully lot of junk in here, isn't there?

Thanks for any help and suggestions.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

JenRen:

My wife passed away 3 days ago and I'm pretty much staying away from these forums for now. Give me a few more days and send me another reply and then we'll work on that Add/Remove Program list. There definitely are a lot of old programs in there.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## JenRen (Aug 12, 2003)

My deepest sympathy on the loss of your wife. You are in my prayers.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Thanks, JenRen. We had the funeral yesterday.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Uninstall:

*Adobe Acrobat 4.0

Adobe Atmosphere Player for Acrobat and Adobe Reader

Adobe Download Manager*

then go into C:\Program Files\Adobe and delete any leftover folders for them. Be careful not to delete any folders for version 6.

Uninstall:

*Java 2 Runtime Environment, SE v1.4.2_11*

then go into C:\Program Files and delete the entire "Java" folder.

Go here so you can download and install version 1.5.0.07.

Uninstall:

*Macromedia Flash Player 8

Macromedia Shockwave Player*

then go to C:\WINDOWS\System32 and delete the entire "Macromed" folder.

Go here so you can download and install version 9.0.16.0 of Flash and version 10.1.3.018 of Player.

Uninstall:

*MSN Messenger Service 2.2*

then go to C:\Program Files and delete any leftover folder for it.

Uninstall:

*Viewpoint Media Player*

then go to C:\Program Files and delete any leftover folder for it.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Between you and I, that computer has such a massive number of outdated programs to get rid of, your best bet would be to format the hard drive and do a fresh install of Windows.

Do you have a fully-bootable startup floppy disk and a Windows ME CD?

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Are you using AOL or verizon for an internet service provider?

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## IMiteBable2help (Nov 6, 2001)

I have a much better idea. ditch windows ME. It's a nightmare. Especially when it comes to Gateway computers. Best thing I ever did was upgrade my gateway to windows XP, and got rid of all gateway drivers/software. Since I did that, I've put my system through all kinds of abuse yet I am still running the same installation of XP for 4 years now. Still running smoothly.


----------



## JenRen (Aug 12, 2003)

Thanks everyone...I've been gone for a while...my 'puter has crapped out big time now and I imagine I've lost everything on it. I may just have to reformat and reinstall the entire OS, use it just for pc games, and get a newer system all together! Big, awful, sigh!


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

I am Very sorry to hear that Frank.I did not know..you know you can always call.


----------



## JenRen (Aug 12, 2003)

Uh oh. Now I've done it! I can't do anything with the desktop computer. I got some kind of Windows error message: File Name: VMM(12)+000033CB
Error: OE: 0028: C02823C8

Restart. Error message "Invalid system disk. Replace the disk then press any key."

The WinMe restore disk started to work, then stopped.

I finally found an old Norton AV Windows Emergency Rescue Disk. I followed the steps and everything scanned and checked out ok, I guess. But I still can't get to Windows.

I have attempted the WindowsMe Restoration Disk with the restart, and all I have on the screen now is the IMAGEcast yellow eyeball logo "Total PC Deployment and Image Management. StorageSoft 
99999-User Version Licensed to Gateway, Inc. ImageCast Client v4.5.0.13

I had to restart by actually using the Power Off buton. The same "Invalid system disk. Replace the disk then press any key" I inserted a different Restoration disk, which didn't work. I put Disk 2 back in, hit a key, and got "startup menu" with two options:
1. DOS Prompt
2. NT 4.0 Driver Locator

So I pressed the F5 (Safe mode?) and got : microsoft(R) Windows 98 (c)Copyright Microsoft Corp 1981-1998

Please note I am supposed to using Windows Millenium

at the A prompt, I typed C:\ Now I'm at the DOS C-prompt, and don't know what to do. 

Can one of you help me with this? Or should I pose this as a completely new problem in a completely different Thread?


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Type 
scanreg /fix
a space after scanreg and hit enter.


----------



## JenRen (Aug 12, 2003)

i think my C Drive is empty -- "Bad command or file name"


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

type it exactly as i posted with a space after scanreg 
please.


----------



## JenRen (Aug 12, 2003)

I did. At the C:\> I typed "scanreg /fix" (with the space and no quotations), and got "Bad command or file name"

That's why I think somehow I've managed to empty the entire c-drive!


----------



## JenRen (Aug 12, 2003)

Well, shoot! I just typed "dir" at the C-prompt....it says:
Volume in drive C has no label
Volume Serial Number is 3857-1504
Directory of C:\

File not found
31,739.59 MB free

C:\>


----------



## JenRen (Aug 12, 2003)

I'm thinking I wiped the hard drive!


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Sheesh,,,I wonder how that happened?


----------



## JenRen (Aug 12, 2003)

I have a funny feeling that I screwed up when I used the old Emergency Boot Disk from when I first got the WinMe...it's the Basic Rescue Boot from Norton AV. Could I have wiped it out with the Partition button or whatever? Please remember here, I'm getting old and am still VERY computer illiterate!

By the way, I have gotten the BIOS Setup Utility on screen, but won't do a thing to it except look through the tabs...will that be a source of help?


----------



## JenRen (Aug 12, 2003)

I guess I'll start another thread with this new problem titled "I Think I Blanked My Hard Drive." Big Sigh. Thanks for trying to help.


----------

